# 46 inch Samsung LED TV - 46ES5600 or 46D5500



## kingjack (Sep 30, 2012)

Guys, need urgent help in deciding the HDTV for my home. My requirements are - 

1. Good Picture Quality - decent levels of brightness & contrast ratio
2. Screen size - 46".......viewing distance is 8-10 feet, so can settle for 40 inch also
3. Viewing angle to be wide, as TV will be kept in drawing room 
4. At least 3 HDMI, 2 USB ports & a LAN connection (wifi ready will be great, but not a deal breaker)
5. LED preferable, but can look at Plasma or LCD also
6. Sports / Action (so good motion flow or you can say Good refresh rate)
7. Full HD - 1080p
8. To be hanged on wall
9. Clarity for HD as well as SD
10. 3D not required - Since not much content available, so dont want to waste money on 3D
11. Brand - Samsung only for LED/LCD, Plasma - Panasonic
12. Budget - 60 to 75k

Based on above, have shortlisted Samsung LN46D630 - LCD, but since Samsung have stopped manufacturing it, so can't get it at any place
Next choices are 46ES5600 or 46D5500 - Again, ES5600 is readily available, but D5500 is not. 
Can someone tell me the comparison between the two (ES5600 & D5500) along with price in India. Also suggest, if there is any Plasma TV, which can fulfill above criterion and will be cheaper than LED Tv


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 3, 2012)

If the viewing distance is 8-10 feet then don't opt for 46".
46" TVs are good where viewing distance is around 15'.
D5500 was a great TV but you want get a 46" in market though I think you will find 40" model which will cost you around 55k only.
ES5600 is the new and the best non 3D TV by samsung right now.
40ES5600 will cost you around 60-63k depending from where you buy and how good you are at bargaining.
And 46ES5600 will cost you around 80k-83k


----------



## kingjack (Oct 22, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If the viewing distance is 8-10 feet then don't opt for 46".
> 46" TVs are good where viewing distance is around 15'.
> D5500 was a great TV but you want get a 46" in market though I think you will find 40" model which will cost you around 55k only.
> ES5600 is the new and the best non 3D TV by samsung right now.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I almost finalized ES5600 and went to buy it...However under diwali offer, Samsung seemingly is pushing EH6030 which is almost available at 5-10k discounted price then ES5600.....now confused between two....
To re-iterate, 3D is not a required feature but if i m getting it for less price without any compromises in Picture quality, why not go fr EH 6030....It also has 240 Hz Motion rate.......

so final prices which i am getting are - 
40 ES 5600 ~ 60k - Non 3D, full HD
40 EH 6030 ~ 54k - 3D, Full HD, 240 Motion rate

not sure about the difference in picture quality.......Please suggest between ES5600 and EH6030


----------

